# RoKu and Amazon Prime Question??



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2016)

First off, I do not have any form of pay TV Cable/Satellite or anything just local TV..

Recently some of the Channels on Roku (History for one) switched to where you have to "sign in to watch" with a TV provider!!

My question is do any one know if an Amazon Prime account can "sign in to watch" ??

i have been putting off on getting Prime, but if it works for Roku I will surely get it!!!!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 17, 2016)

You asked for it.


----------

